# Pregnant or dropsy?



## 115JonJon (Jan 10, 2019)

My red wag Platy I added to my tank a couple weeks ago has bloated a lot. It’s a female and she was already bloated slightly when I got her. Im new to this forum so I don’t know how to post a picture if there is a way I will.


----------

